# Awesome Monark Super Deluxe find!



## Crazy8 (Aug 29, 2013)

Just picked this one up off CL for $150


----------



## jpromo (Aug 29, 2013)

Clean! Gotta love those beautiful originals.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 29, 2013)

....even though a bit more than Vince paid, I think you just might have him beat!
Nice score!!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 29, 2013)

huge congratulations, that is a _gem_!


----------



## HARPO (Aug 29, 2013)

$150????????? Unreal.....and congrats on getting that little gem before anyone else saw it.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Aug 29, 2013)

*Wow!*

Man, that is one clean lady!...You stole that baby, good deal!.........Wayne


----------



## vincev (Aug 29, 2013)

Very nice!! Do you have the top of the headlight?


----------



## Crazy8 (Aug 29, 2013)

vincev said:


> Very nice!! Do you have the top of the headlight?




Unfortunately, no.  When I get some more $$$$ I'll find one to fix that up.  Though I'm not sure which is the correct one to get, or if either of these are right to begin with....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-REPLACEMENT-MONARK-FENDER-LIGHT-/111155038983?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19e15b4b07

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALE-Mint-NOS-Delta-Martin-Bicycle-Light-Fit-Schwinn-Middleweights-Monark-/370885074140?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item565a791cdc


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice shape and worth the 150.00...I would have bought it.
However, a ladies Monark SD is more common than a Schwinn Phantom and the money part is gone (light complete) and the specific pedals have been swapped to plain Wald.

If you are looking to sell as your other finds, it might be a challenge to make much after shipping is factored in.

Chris


----------



## Crazy8 (Aug 29, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Nice shape and worth the 150.00...I would have bought it.
> However, a ladies Monark SD is more common than a Schwinn Phantom and the money part is gone (light complete) and the specific pedals have been swapped to plain Wald.
> 
> If you are looking to sell as your other finds, it might be a challenge to make much after shipping is factored in.
> ...




I haven't sold any of my bikes yet.  Still have the B10E actually.  Been in and out of dentist and oral surgeons for the past month.  Living on Vicadin and Amoxacillin until they get the issue figured out.  In pain every hour of the day.  Apparently the root under one of my mollars is dying and they are trying to save it.  Since I can't do much, I sit on the computer and look for bikes.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Aug 29, 2013)

*Crazy8...Light*

Your light could look like the one on my '49 Super Deluxe. 
Your may not have the chrome strip on top. I believe that '49 was the only year for
the heave chrome trim on the top of the light. Here are some pictures of my '49......Wayne


----------



## Crazy8 (Aug 29, 2013)

Wayne Adam said:


> Your light could look like the one on my '49 Super Deluxe.
> Your may not have the chrome strip on top. I believe that '49 was the only year for
> the heave chrome trim on the top of the light. Here are some pictures of my '49......Wayne





Maybe I'll find something at the Tuckerton bike show Sept. 8th.  Maybe even those jeweled pedals I need (yeah right).  You going?


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 31, 2013)

*wow!*



Crazy8 said:


> Just picked this one up off CL for $150
> 
> View attachment 111129View attachment 111130View attachment 111131View attachment 111132View attachment 111133




great find ,so clean.


----------



## cptnhwdy69 (Sep 1, 2013)

Nice find I actually just came by the same bike but mine was red and a mans.Unfortunately mine was missing key parts and paint wasn't original.I am still pondering if it is worth the restoration.I wanna say that bike is 1948 with the separate rear bumper/reflector and paint scheme and first year for the head shroud I believe.That bike is in amazing original condition,to bad that wasn't a boys lol you would have a huge piece.I do not usually purchase women's bikes,but when they come like that,it's a pure investment as that bike will only go up in value.Cheers=]


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 2, 2013)

She looks nice with the original paint and congrads on a good find.


----------

